# Halloweenie Costume Ideas Post!



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm having a hard time putting together what I should wear this Halloween and thought "Hey! maybe all of you on here have some good ideas... so why not a picture post!"

Post yourself in your costume from last year or before. I love Picture Posts!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

FREEEEEEEEEEDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Which one of you is Frodo?^


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the kid in the middle is stacked


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

***IMAGE REMOVED***


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the sheep idea is to funny


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Which one of you is Frodo?^


haha are you serious? its braveheart

my friend was william wallace, my cousin was hamish, and i was steven


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i went as Knight Rider last year...but cant find any pictures









its amazing how many idiots from the 80s dont even know who or what Knight Rider is


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Every year I go as a tree since I lack creativity.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I can't decide on what to go as this year, a few of my ideas so far.

1) Britney shaved head









2) Spinnaface





3) Rick Astley


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

where you going to get the baby?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im goin as Keifier Sutherland in Lost Boys-


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This year i am going as this,


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

lol.. how did you do that? LOL

also... you're addicted to pit bulls dude


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cant find any pics, last year i was a giant bong.. this year i think a few friends and i are gonna go as the gulligans island crew


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

holmes4 said:


> Cant find any pics, last year i was a *giant bong*.. this year i think a few friends and i are gonna go as the gulligans island crew


man I thought that said DONG the first time read it.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

We sell Optimus Prime masks at work that have a voice changer inside them. When we have a fancy dress day soon I'm deffinately wearing one. Then when the checkout manager asks me to cover someones lunch I can press the button and shout 'OPTIMUS PRIME DOESN'T WORK CHECKOUTS BITCH'!!! And just walk around scaring little children. It'l be hilarious


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


>


Is that from your funny pic/gif forum?

I dont know if that is a women or a man dressed that way??? 
Disturbing man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I will be an astronaut!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was a Shark last year!








And here I am after many many beers


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

notaverage said:


> I will be an astronaut!


Now, that is a sweet costume!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice truncheon


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a few years back.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I will be an astronaut!


Now, that is a sweet costume!!
[/quote]

I Cant take credit for that being a costume! I was in FL and it was just something you stood in and snapped a pic!
It would be sweet though!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

notaverage said:


> a few years back.


a Monk with a rocket launcher? Is that from a movie or something?

[/quote]

nah i just had the launcher laying around.

heres my buddy in a non costume! LOL he cracker me up that night..


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

substitute "Piranha" and "Fury".


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I like where that camera is aiming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

That's not a photoshop. That's eye make-up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

man this thread is sweet. If this was a poll I'd have to vote for the tampon guy so far. Is it lame to steal an idea off the web? I dont think I could wear it taking my boy for candy, but the after party would have a laugh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool shotgun. Is that a Mossberg?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Tons of great ideas, but this year I think I'm just going to wear some normal clothes and go as a _Stay at Home Dad._


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> That's not a photoshop. That's eye make-up.


She'd make a good robot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

a ladybug!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't wear this costume anymore because it's too cold outside in October.
Also, when I go trick-or-treating, nobody answers the door!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

heh.. thats cute =)


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


>


ok for some reason i'm finding this totally hot. I think I need to go out more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> View attachment 155602


that's f*cking hilarious.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mykil73g said:


>


ok for some reason i'm finding this totally hot. I think I need to go out more.
[/quote]

looks like she needs to shave.

lets just say it would be a "rough landing"


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Puff said:


>


ok for some reason i'm finding this totally hot. I think I need to go out more.
[/quote]

looks like she needs to shave.

lets just say it would be a "rough landing"
[/quote]

Do you have super zoom vision or what? lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Puff said:


>


ok for some reason i'm finding this totally hot. I think I need to go out more.
[/quote]

looks like she needs to shave.

lets just say it would be a "rough landing"
[/quote]

More like crashing into the JUNGLE....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I saw a great costume tonight, Bobby Light from Rob & Big.
Which made me think of Uncle Jerry from Ron & Big.

Still deciding on Spinna Face 



, Crazy Britney Spears, Bobby Light, guy from Wendys Commercials, fat kid from superbad with the blood on his pants and carry two bottles of detergent around, and last by not least Rick Astley.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dug this one up from a few years back my brothers friend went as(Mr flinstone)

hes got this right deep brox style voice he kinda actualy sounds like fred


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just picked up everything I need for a costume party at the bar tonight...

1 Tyvek suit
1 pair bright yellow rain boots
Home Depot $22.

Red, green, and white makup
Glow in the dark green spraypaint
Gelatonus plastic blood sign to be cut up and glued to my arms and hands
BLOOD!!
Walmart $12.00

1 Military surplus gas mask 
Borrowed from brother in law.. FREE

GF to draw radioactive and biohazard symbols on the suit
FREE...

Going to party as contaminated living dead radioactive toxic waste accident guy..... PRICELESS....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i though about goin as bird flu,,,, or mad cow disease....lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I saw a great costume tonight, Bobby Light from Rob & Big.
> Which made me think of Uncle Jerry from Ron & Big.
> 
> Still deciding on Spinna Face
> ...


spinnaface FTW. too classic. gotta grab a boombox too, and rock it like the 80's with "spinna fo a faaace...he's got a face for a spinna..."...that sh*t was BOMB!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one of our friends is going as Hurricane Katrina. got some dress she's wearing...black or grey or something. then she's going to stick a bunch of playmobile and little black figurines all over it.lmfao. it's funny because it's a couple of years too late.hahaha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> I saw a great costume tonight, Bobby Light from Rob & Big.
> Which made me think of Uncle Jerry from Ron & Big.
> 
> Still deciding on Spinna Face
> ...


spinnaface FTW. too classic. gotta grab a boombox too, and rock it like the 80's with "spinna fo a faaace...he's got a face for a spinna..."...that sh*t was BOMB!
[/quote]

I just dont know how to get the spinna on my face. Plus the whole drinking through a straw part would suck. But other than that it would be a sweet costume.

I did just pick up my clothes and wig for......


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I saw a great costume tonight, Bobby Light from Rob & Big.
> Which made me think of Uncle Jerry from Ron & Big.
> 
> Still deciding on Spinna Face
> ...


i was just checkin out spinnaface...came across this... 





all i could say was "wtf?"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i would have to dig up pics, but this year i am going as dog the bounty hunter... mullet power


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill post up pics tomorrow of my outfit for the party tonight.

im gonna be smashing bricks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

so we narrowed down our costumes to be:

me-dorothy from wizard of oz
hyphen - scarecrow

what are you guys gonna wear? decide yet?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf made me a mushroom out of foam and i had that with me most of the night. but once i got really loaded it ended up being a drink coaster.lol


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

THAT IS SOOOOOO COOL!!
I WANNA DO THAT NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

a little OT but I wanted to wish every a ...

HAPPY HALLOWEENIE!!!

post pics of you and your costume after today/tonight! I want to see all the cool costumes and fun things you did!

I guess either here or the mugshots.. or wherever you feel is best! maybe a new thread! I dunno but i am so excited for tonight!!!! <3


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone like You-Tube-Man costume?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hahahahha nice


----------

